# A original ping anser...putter porn ;)



## golfdub (Jan 20, 2013)

Iv spent 2 hours trying to bring this back to life. It my best mates late farthers and in doing a bit of research it's from the late 60's early 70's. This putter is amazing and I believe it's one of the first original Ping Anser putters. It's so well balanced and give you tons of confidence, just ashame it's got to go back. 

I'm giving it a refurb and going to get my mates surname in-graved on the sole and as you can see its coming along nicely but still plenty of work to do on it. 99% of scratches have gone. 
Before refurb I rated the head 3/10 but now 9 /10 ( when it's fully finished)

Before:
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/6eb6c3205a598a43891ef83deeff98b2.jpg

After ( only half way so far)
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/b502e47ab52db1de58f46a6f8bdd9be5.jpg


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2013)

Gleaming looks like you are doing a grand job
Nice fur coat too


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2013)

I have one circa 1974. It is supposed to be dull, and not shiney !!! If it is an original from the 60's it could be worth a bit, so check it before putting a name on it, which would ruin the value.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2013)

richart said:



			I have one circa 1974. It is supposed to be dull, and not shiney !!! If it is an original from the 60's it could be worth a bit, so check it before putting a name on it, which would ruin the value.
		
Click to expand...

Wot he sez. Mate's got one and if it is one of the originals they do have a good value...


----------



## golfdub (Jan 20, 2013)

richart said:



			I have one circa 1974. It is supposed to be dull, and not shiney !!! If it is an original from the 60's it could be worth a bit, so check it before putting a name on it, which would ruin the value.
		
Click to expand...

My friend would never sell it due to the morale value, iv told him before that it could be worth a few quid but he ain't bothered.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2013)

The original ones made around 1966 are worth between about Â£1000 and Â£2500. The more common ones from the early 70's seem to be woth about Â£40-Â£50.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 20, 2013)

richart said:



			The original ones made around 1966 are worth between about Â£1000 and Â£2500. The more common ones from the early 70's seem to be woth about Â£40-Â£50.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea on how to find out what models are made when. There is plenty of in graved writing on the insert so I might try and match it up on the web.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 20, 2013)

richart said:



			worth between about Â£1000 and Â£2500.
		
Click to expand...


Wow that's is a lot


----------



## thecraw (Jan 20, 2013)

Turn that thing down!


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Wow that's is a lot 

Click to expand...

 The originals are very rare, and there were many subsequent models. If you check on the internet you should be able to find the wording on the originals which I believe is different to the more common later models. Good luck !!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 20, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Any idea on how to find out what models are made when. There is plenty of in graved writing on the insert so I might try and match it up on the web.
		
Click to expand...

If you can make out the words and numbers - if any - someone I know should be able to date it a bit more accurately. He has about a dozen 'old' ones from various different eras.

Here's what he told me:
The Scottsdale AZ address with 85282 zip code was from 1961-1966.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85029 zip code from mid-1966 through 1967.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85020 zip code from 1968-1973.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85068 zip code from 1973 to 2000.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85029 zip code (again) from 2000 to present-day.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2013)

how are you doing the refurb?  looks some job !  nice work


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely looking putter. I've got the Anser 2 which was the next incarnation. Still love it but it doesn't always reciprocate that love


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 20, 2013)

golfdub said:



			Iv spent 2 hours trying to bring this back to life. It my best mates late farthers and in doing a bit of research it's from the late 60's early 70's. This putter is amazing and I believe it's one of the first original Ping Anser putters. It's so well balanced and give you tons of confidence, just ashame it's got to go back. 

I'm giving it a refurb and going to get my mates surname in-graved on the sole and as you can see its coming along nicely but still plenty of work to do on it. 99% of scratches have gone. 
Before refurb I rated the head 3/10 but now 9 /10 ( when it's fully finished)

Before:
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/6eb6c3205a598a43891ef83deeff98b2.jpg

After ( only half way so far)
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l254/golfdub/b502e47ab52db1de58f46a6f8bdd9be5.jpg

Click to expand...

I have one off these and find that if you use cola it brings it up nice, mind you it's lying in the garage and has been there for quite a long time.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2013)

Were PING putting speed slots in putters as early as the 60's 


:smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2013)

richart said:



			The original ones made around 1966 are worth between about Â£1000 and Â£2500. The more common ones from the early 70's seem to be woth about Â£40-Â£50.
		
Click to expand...




golfdub said:



			Wow that's is a lot 

Click to expand...

A specialised auction in America could see it fetch more if early original, the yanks love history as they have none of their own


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 21, 2013)

i played with a bloke at my club who uses an original putter that makes a PING sound when you hit it,it has a spring like piece of metal in the back,he said he had been offered a bundle of cash for it but would never sell it because it was his grandads


----------



## golfdub (Jan 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			how are you doing the refurb?  looks some job !  nice work
		
Click to expand...

I use a drimmel with a very light grading sand paper then a few different polish sticks and a good buffer. Iv done this sort of stuff with old car parts and sadly i enjoy it.
You can buy a drimmel kit starting at about Â£20.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 21, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			If you can make out the words and numbers - if any - someone I know should be able to date it a bit more accurately. He has about a dozen 'old' ones from various different eras.

Here's what he told me:
The Scottsdale AZ address with 85282 zip code was from 1961-1966.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85029 zip code from mid-1966 through 1967.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85020 zip code from 1968-1973.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85068 zip code from 1973 to 2000.

The Phoenix AZ address with 85029 zip code (again) from 2000 to present-day.
		
Click to expand...


I will check zip code tonight when I finish work. Thanks for that information


----------



## tagnut69 (Jan 21, 2013)

You can pick up a 70's anser on eBay for around Â£25, exactley the same as the original ones and just as good as anything out there today


----------



## golfdub (Jan 21, 2013)

tagnut69 said:



			You can pick up a 70's anser on eBay for around Â£25, exactley the same as the original ones and just as good as anything out there today
		
Click to expand...

bargain, i think im going to buy one now


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 21, 2013)

golfdub said:



			bargain, i think im going to buy one now
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to this thread, all I've done is look at old Ping Anser's on eBay all morning ...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 21, 2013)

tagnut69 said:



			You can pick up a 70's anser on eBay for around Â£25, exactley the same as the original ones and just as good as anything out there today
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, great value. Shame they don't suit me (or vice-versa). :angry:


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure what the material is from the photos, but if it's becu then it's dust is carcinogenic. Be careful what you Dremel, and wear a face mask.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 21, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Not sure what the material is from the photos, but if it's becu then it's dust is carcinogenic. Be careful what you Dremel, and wear a face mask.
		
Click to expand...


Its Brass and iv been wearing goggles due to the brush wires flying off  and suppose I should wear a mask


----------

